# Huge crappie at leesville



## DancinBear

17 3/4" measured by game warden. Was 3/4" off the state record. Released to fight another day.


----------



## sherman51

did you weigh the fish? I think records go by weight and not length. this time of yr if they are full of eggs they'll weigh out heavier than any other time.
sherman


----------



## Fishingisfun

That is a nice crappie. CPR What did you catch it on artificial or live bait?


----------



## slowtroller

Great fish, congrats! Thank You for releasing her.


----------



## DancinBear

Live bait.


----------



## Snyd

Very nice fish - Congrsts and thanks for sharing.


----------



## laynhardwood

Very nice fish. That's a toad


----------

